# Hackberry



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Any of you fine Texas folks out there know where I can find a good source for Hackberry?

I have family property to harvest from but no mill or kiln as of yet.

Thanks


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

What part of Tx? I don't know of any in the immediate DFW area. Maybe TT knows of some?


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

How much do you need, and where are you located?














.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I am not sure as of yet.
I am mainly checking for availability.
I am in the Cleveland are.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

TS,
sorry for diverting your subject, but whwn I saw 'Hackberry', I had to cut in. What do you make out of it? I picked up a few pieces because I loved the light brown streaking in my boards. I'm guessing they will dissappear when sanded, anyway to preserve them? I don't want to start sanding on them until I have a project.

Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

As long as the streaks are not just surface stain they won't disappear when you sand them. But most likely they *are* surface stains because Hackberry must be dried immediately to prevent that staining. Hackberry is one species you don't want to air dry at all unless you like "denim" (blue) or also grey stain. Other colors are available as well.  Otherwise, straight off the saw into the kiln.

Hackberry became somewhat in demand as a cabinet lumber about a decade or so ago as builders who wanted to set themselves apart discovered the wood was both within their budget, and also attractive. It is still used for that though not as much as in the mid part of this decade. 

Hackberry has also traditionally been used in manufacturering for framing in everything from mattress box springs to and hidden furniture components. It also makes great looking paneling. 

Like Poplar and Cottonwood, Hackberry can vary a great deal on its color in both heart and sap, and it can also be pretty plain. It's another one of those underrated, underutilized woods IMO.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hackberry has also traditionally been used in manufacturering for framing in everything from mattress box springs to and hidden furniture components. It also makes great looking paneling.
> 
> Like Poplar and Cottonwood, Hackberry can vary a great deal on its color in both heart and sap, and it can also be pretty plain. It's another one of those underrated, underutilized woods IMO.


My thougths also.
I had a piece from an old tree that fell. When I cut into it to see what the grain was like I liked the color and the veining or streaking.
Unfortunately it was a small piece. Nothing I could use it for at the time.

Not having paid much attention to Hackberry as a project source in the past, I was curious as to its availability and uses. It seems like every fence row in Central Texas has Hackberry trees growing in them. The berries from the tree do not digest in the birds and when the birds set on the fences, well you get the idea, instant fertilizer when planted. :laughing:

I am currently thinking of boxes, wall cabinets like nick nack size cabinets. Maybe a small corner curio.


----------

